# [son] micro probleme alsa ...ou pas

## elensia

Bonjour,

je suis toute nouvelle sur ce forum et encore plus sur gentoo, j'espère donc que vous serez indulgents avec moi ...voilà mon souci, ( je vais essayer d'être le plus précise possible) j'utilise un micro d'ambiance logitech et un webcam logitech quickcam messenger ( micro intégré jamais utilisé), le micro d'ambiance marchait tres bien sous skype (2.1.0.81) , la webcam ne marchait pas sur skype mais ailleurs si ! avec un ami, nous avons cherché à résoudre le problème webcam, et nous y sommes arrivés mais depuis, le micro d'ambiance me fait une voix de darth vader et le micro utilisé ( que je ne veux pas, dû à sa qualité) est celui de la webcam..... 

J'ai testé le micro ailleurs, il marche parfait.

j'ai testé avec un autre micro : voix darth vader

j'ai tenté de modifier les niveaux dans alsamixer mais rien n'y fait...

j'ai utilisé kmix idem...

Je sais pas trop quoi faire car je ne sais pas où chercher,donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider ce serait une immense joie pour moi voire même une libération:)

Merci

audio : nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio

----------

## gregool

 *elensia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai tenté de modifier les niveaux dans alsamixer mais rien n'y fait...
> 
> 

 

c'est à dire? tu as baissé le gain d'entrée du micro?

----------

## elensia

oui j'ai diminué le gain du micro, du boost , j'ai muté le micro de la webcam ,j'ai au final tout baissé à fond, et tout remis un par un pour voir si je m'etais pas plantée quelquepart...pas de changement, toujours ma voix de darthvader avec ce micro  :Sad: 

----------

## gregool

et donc quand tu baisses le gain tu as la même déformation mais avec un volume sonore plus faible ? ou ça s'atténue?

----------

## elensia

meme deformation avec diminution du volume c'est tout :s

----------

## gregool

le micro en question c'est usb/jack? tu dis qu'il marchait avant la manip pour la webcam, qu'est ce que vous avez fait exactement?

un PRELOAD ?

la deformation ça le fait avec toute les appli ou que skype? parceque je sais qu'il ya un espece de DSP integré qui permet de faire de effets à la noix, audio et video.

----------

## elensia

le micro est un jack,

pour la webcam nous avons fait un PRELOAD, 

pour la déformation sur d'autres logiciels, j'ai tenté de tester avec amsn , mais il ne me reconnait pas le micro :/

```
**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]

  Subdevices: 3/3

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1

  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: U0x46d0x8da [USB Device 0x46d:0x8da], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

front:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0                                                      

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Analog                                                

    Front speakers                                                           

surround40:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0                                                 

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Analog                                                

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers                           

surround41:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0                                                 

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Analog                                                

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers                

surround50:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

front:CARD=U0x46d0x8da,DEV=0

    USB Device 0x46d:0x8da, USB Audio

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=U0x46d0x8da,DEV=0

    USB Device 0x46d:0x8da, USB Audio

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=U0x46d0x8da,DEV=0

    USB Device 0x46d:0x8da, USB Audio

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=U0x46d0x8da,DEV=0

    USB Device 0x46d:0x8da, USB Audio

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=U0x46d0x8da,DEV=0

    USB Device 0x46d:0x8da, USB Audio

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=U0x46d0x8da,DEV=0

    USB Device 0x46d:0x8da, USB Audio

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=U0x46d0x8da,DEV=0

    USB Device 0x46d:0x8da, USB Audio

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output
```

----------

## gregool

amsn est un cas particulier, essaie avec audacity pour voir.

----------

## elensia

```
# arecord -l

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]

  Subdevices: 3/3

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1

  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

```

 # arecord -L

front:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Analog

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, AD198x Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

```

ce que j'ai pu faire :

```

arecord -D plughw:NVidia test.wav

Recording WAVE 'test.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono

```

```
arecord -D plughw:0,0 test.wav

Recording WAVE 'test.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
```

```
arecord -D plughw:0,1 test.wav

Recording WAVE 'test.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
```

et j'ai ce message quand je lis:

```
aplay test.wav 

Playing WAVE 'test.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono

aplay: set_params:979: Sample format non available 
```

j'ai seulement pu lire avec mplayer et là, pas de son

si je mets plughw à la place de hw j'ai :

```
Recording WAVE 'stdin' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono

arecord: set_params:979: Sample format non available
```

----------

## elensia

audacity = son nickel

----------

## gregool

donc pas alsa, tu utilises quelle version de skype?

----------

## elensia

skype version 2.1.0.81

----------

